# After Shutdown my computer turns itself back on...HELP!



## Sejass (Jun 14, 2006)

I recently moved and have a new intenet service. I used to connect via Verizon DSL and had my modem connected via a USB port. I now have Optimum Internet and connect via a Motorola Surfboard modem via ethernet cable. Since making the change, my computer will now turn itself back on after I shut it down. Sometimes it take a second and other times it takes up to a minute or two, but inevitable I leave the room and come back to find my computer on again. I'm doing the standard start button shut down and then click the turn off button on the window that pops up. I'm running windows XP on this CPU. If I unplug the ethernet cable or put the modem into standby mode and leave the cable connected, then the computer WILL shut off and stay off. I haven't made any other changes to the system since the move. I'm hoping to get a few solutions to try tonight after work. Any and all ideas I can figure out how to try...I will try them.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check that wake on lan is not enabled in the bios


----------



## Sejass (Jun 14, 2006)

Dai, another person gave me that suggestion on another forum earlier. Is this something you could send me info on how to do or is there a website that describes how to check for that? Thx again!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in your bios under power options
wake on lan
wake on ring ect.
there are a few options in there,you will find the information in your manual


----------



## Sejass (Jun 14, 2006)

Dai,
Couldn't figure out the bios solution, so I tried to reinstall the modem using the USB port just like I had the old modem setup before the move. Problem solved. It shuts down normal again. Not sure what is wrong with my ethernet port, but I don't get involved enough with computers to worry about it. I appreciate your help and suggestion. THX, sejass


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try going to the system control panel, hardware tab and device manager button. Click on the plus next to network adaters. Now double click on your network card. This should bring up a new box. Look for a power management tab. Uncheck all the checks here. See if that helps.


----------

